
Michael Cohen reportedly gave a tech firm $12,000 to rig polls in Trump’s favor - html5web
https://www.businessinsider.com/michael-cohen-tech-firm-boxing-glove-walmart-bag-polls-trump-2019-1
======
apacheCamel
So I think I have a few questions from this. Is it legal for a tech firm to do
this? It is just a poll after all, but couldn't this count as some form of
tampering with electronic devices? If this just happened, how many times
before has this company done it? They said it was unsuccessful, does that mean
they failed to do it or failed to do it enough to sway the polls? It just is a
very weird incident and I don't know how I feel about it all.

------
75dvtwin
having technology companies participating in disinformation campaigns,
apparently is not uncommon in US.

[https://www.foxnews.com/us/cyber-group-touted-by-dems-for-
bo...](https://www.foxnews.com/us/cyber-group-touted-by-dems-for-bombshell-
russia-report-was-behind-disinformation-efforts-in-alabama-senate-race)

